# New Bow, Arrow advice needed



## Tbonecpa (5 mo ago)

Bear Escape 70lb 30" draw, 350 IBO, drop away rest. 4 pin sight, 30,50,70,90yds. Have shot speed bows for 25 years at the range and in the woods, really like how this one shoots. Arrow setup - Gold Tip Velocity XT 300 cut to 28" total length, Blazers, Nocturnal lighted nock, 100gr. Spitfire mechanical, 400gr. total wt., 8% FOC, approx. 325fps (will chrono this weekend). Anyone shooting something similar? I have shot FOC below 10% before without issues, maybe just lucky. Smoked a 4 yr. old 9 pt at 42 yds last year with a similar setup last year. Would going with a 125gr head to get a 10% FOC be worth it?


----------



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

Ask yourself how is the current setup grouping at 40 to 50 yards? Are you happy with the results? if so, leave it alone.... Grouping is what matters most based on your current DL, poundage, speed, and setup..... If increasing the FOC gives you better groups make the change. Otherwise why bother. Unfortunately, you wont know for sure until you try it out. 

Despite the modern craze its not necessary to be above 10% FOC or above 60 ft / #'s of Kinetic energy for whitetail deer. I'm more interested in how my broadheads group, shot placement and speed. In that order.... Just my 2 cents worth. Good luck this season..


----------



## Tbonecpa (5 mo ago)

I bought an 8/32 tap and 8/32x3/4"(22 grains) and 8/32x1" set screws(30 grains) to install in the back of the inserts to experiment with more FOC. Shot this weekend but have some dialing in to do so the Muzzy 4 blades fly with field tips past 40 yards. Going to shoot mechanicals but the fixed blade heads shot at long distance (70yards) help verify that the bow is tuned.


----------

